# Prospective Projector Buyer



## A Vicious Muffin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello all!

First time on these forums, so I hope I can find some help 

I'm looking get the best projector setup for my basement. Currently I'm using a 32" Sharp Aquos TV plugged into an Xbox 360, where I can watch netflix, dvds, play games, etc., but I'm looking for something better, namely a projector. That is the only input I need, I would not need to be watching live TV on this.

The room dimensions are 16' by 18' by 8.5' (height). Seating is about 10-13 feet from the opposite wall, only 1 row. Lighting can be controlled by a dimmer switch with lights on the ceiling, outside lighting is not a problem; all windows can be darkened with blinds (the room never receives sunlight anyway). The room is setup so that the projector would be mounted lengthwise, at maximum 16 feet from the other wall. The projector must be able to be wall-mounted, and preferably under $1000 if possible, I'm not looking for the best home theater in the world here 

But, I would like it to be as good as quality as I can for the money. I've been looking into both screens and projectors, and have been looking at the Optoma HD20. However, I am wondering if there is a more economical option, because by using the "screen calculator", it appears that I would need at least a 115" screen, because I cannot move the projector. I have heard about lenses to decrease size while sustaining distance, but I have not looked into them very much. As for the screen, I would like it to be fixed on the wall.

If anyone could help me out to find what would be the best balance between price and quality, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it safe to assume you've used the search functions at PJCentral to try and find a suitable pj? That's usually a good place to start. Welcome to HTS! :wave:


----------



## A Vicious Muffin (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep! In fact, I think after further investigation I've narrowed it down between the Optoma HD180 and Optoma HD20. They appear to be very similar, with some difference in contrast ratio. The Optoma HD20 has a contrast of 4000:1, while the HD180 has a contrast of 3500:1. Is that very much of a difference to be noticable? If not, I may settle on the 180, unless I can find a HD20 for just as cheap somewhere.

Another issue I have is the screen. I'm either thinking about getting a 120" screen that would fit the projector from that distance, or painting a screen on the wall. Would painting look better than a pull-down or fixed screen? And which would be cheaper?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

